# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  dblookupcombobox?

## f

سلام به دوستان گرامی
من میخوام یک فیلد از جدولم را در یک لیست نمایش بدم که کاربر بتونه داده ای که از قبل در جدول موجود هست را ببینه و انتخاب کنه.
از dblookup استفاده کردم ولی بعد از انتخابش گزینه انتخاب شده را روی dblookup نشان نمیدهد (مثلا مثل زمانی که یک آیتم از combobox را انتخاب میکنیم ) ،در این صورت ممکن است کاربر فکر کند گزینه ای انتخای نشده است.
آیا باید خصوصیت خاصی فعال شود که این عمل انجام شود یا اصلا این امکان وجود ندارد؟؟
آیا از کامپوننت دیگه ای که این کار را انجام میدهد باید استفاده کنم؟؟ نام؟؟

----------


## V60

سلام
خیلی گنگ نوشتی
اگر در این کامپوننت خاصیت keyfield را پر کنی و لیست سورس مورد نظر وصل باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمی شه و طرف می تونه انتخاب کنه اگر بخواهی انتخابش توی یک جدول دیگه ثبت کنی که از دیتاسورسش استفاده می کنی

----------

